# c/o equivalent in Mexico?



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

I want to add a c/o (landlord's name) to my postal address, but the lady at my post office said that she's never seen c/o and had no idea what to use here. Is there an equivalent for Mexico? I've checked for suggestions online and have seen A/C, A/A, C/O, AT'N. None of those were suggested with much certainty, though.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You've got my curiosity worked up on why you would want to do this. I live in an apartment behind the landlords house and I simply use the house address as my address. Often someone in a similar situation could use "Apt s/n", meaning sin numero, i.e., an apartment without a number.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

It's only because my name is not on the list of residents where I live (it can't be added) and the security officers are replaced fairly often. I've already had 'RTS: not at this address' on two letters.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Brenes said:


> It's only because my name is not on the list of residents where I live (it can't be added) and the security officers are replaced fairly often. I've already had 'RTS: not at this address' on two letters.


It could be time to get a Post Office Box.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes, I was thinking that.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We have had a po box for over 4 years. Off the top of my head I think it costs something like 200 pesos/year. Some businesses (like Banamex) for some reason insist on sending mail to our street address - which bothers me because we live out in the boonies and I can see the potential that our mail ends up in a gutter someplace (or worse).


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

c/d en casa de


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> We have had a po box for over 4 years. Off the top of my head I think it costs something like 200 pesos/year. Some businesses (like Banamex) for some reason insist on sending mail to our street address - which bothers me because we live out in the boonies and I can see the potential that our mail ends up in a gutter someplace (or worse).


We also live in a small town and get very little mail because all the bank stuff, CFE, Telmex is on line anyway, but when an occasional correspondence arrives, it's often simply thrown over the fence if nobody's home. A trusted neighbor--the guy who knows everyone in town-- will sometimes take possession of it because nobody here has a mailbox. A more common problem is delivery of packages from DHL whose drivers are befuddled by rural addresses.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> A more common problem is delivery of packages from DHL whose drivers are befuddled by rural addresses.


I make a large sign which I tape to the gate that reads in large letters "DHL" along with an arrow that points to the bell button and to push it twice. Works.


----------



## Brenes (Apr 3, 2017)

I'll give c/d a shot. Should be all right because the owner's name will be in the address, anyway. Thanks!


----------

